

The Other 10 Most Important Questions In Science - prateekj
http://www.npr.org/blogs/13.7/2013/09/18/223444624/the-other-10-most-important-questions-in-science

======
triplesec
these questions are mostly very interesting, but here's the problem with
lists: ill-definition. What does important mean? On its own it's a floating
signifier. So you have to ask: important for what? Then break down your
important list into at least some caregories. Then I'll be more likely to
believe that these are the most important _for some reason or other_ , not
just because you arbitrarily think so.

